# Rooted phones again



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Back in June, the Uber Driver app threw a fit over my phone being rooted. This was a phone rooted through the towelroot exploit, so if I undid it, there's no getting root again. I switched to T-mobile and have a rootable phone now. So, before doing the deed, I'm checking to see if rooted phones are still a problem. I started up the app on an older rooted tablet -- no problem. I could go online without the app balking.

Is anyone else driving with a rooted phone?


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I am. Google Nexus 6 rooted. Running Xposed. I've never had a problem with either running Uber Driver.

[NG]Owner


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Yesterday Uber forced me offline after I dropped off a rider and popped this message:










The TROUBLESHOOT DEVICE SETTINGS link redirects to

http://t.uber.com/device-issues

Coincidentally, I had updated the Uber app earlier in the day but was able to restore the previous, backed-up version via Titanium Backup. Even after clearing data and signing back in, I still received this notification, so it doesn't seem release dependant. I ended up reinstalling yesterday's update to the Uber Driver app and was able to go back online within just a few minutes and fake park in the airport holding lot.

Turns out the same thing happened to a buddy of mine just a couple of days ago. He, too, was able to go back online within about five minutes, so there seems to be some sort of timeout aspect. We both have rooted android phones. I'm on a custom 6.0 rom with Xposed running, however he's running a rooted-only 7.0 stock rom with no Xposed support.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

RioRoja said:


> Yesterday Uber forced me offline after I dropped off a rider and popped this message:
> 
> View attachment 163402
> 
> ...


You said "fake park". If you're spoofing your GPS, that might have done it. I rooted my phone two days ago and everything has been fine except for unrelated problems that showed up before I did the rooting.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Fargle said:


> You said "fake park". If you're spoofing your GPS, that might have done it. I rooted my phone two days ago and everything has been fine except for unrelated problems that showed up before I did the rooting.


Yes I've been successfully fake parking for almost two years both in the airport holding lot and directly in front of the various large hotels in my city. It still works, however, the device settings warning along with getting forced offline for approximately 10 minutes can waste a DF session or make me ineligible for a rematch after I drop off at the airport.


Fostel said:


> UBER brought this 'feature' to London with app update 3.140.0. I just got text "Your device settings are preventing the Uber app from working properly. Visit http://t.uber.com/device-issues for more details" and actually I can't go online. I am using OnePlus One with SultanXDA: https://forum.xda-developers.com/on...m-kernel-unofficial-cyanogenmod-13-0-t3242700 and just tried RootCloack 2.1.1 module within Xposed 3.1 version 87 and it worked once but after going offline issue got back.
> Any workaround till yet?


This sounds similar to my now not so useful recipe: rooted + custom TouchWiz deodexed rom + Xposed + Hide Mock Locations + FGPS installed as a system app (I don't think RoatCloack has ever really worked to hide root from Uber - at least on my phone).


More Cowbell said:


> Im running 3.144.1 on both a rooted (& custom 7.11 nougat rom) and a stock non-rooted 5.11 marshmellow release. One for uber, other for lyft, both apps loaded on each phone and i change up which phone is running what app.
> 
> Both phones have intermittenly given me the settings message last few days. I logout of uber, clear cache, and restart uber successfully. It sometimes takes multiple attempts, or waiting, not sure which to log back into uber & go online.
> 
> Interesting it also affects my non-rooted phone at the same time. Tells me its account related, the uber server apparently saves info saying this driver account is on a rooted phone.


My trusty sidekick and I have both come to this same conclusion. Once we figured out it's an account level flag, we both have a heightened level of concern over the possibility of getting deactivated for fake parking and are now both running Uber on non-rooted stock android devices.


werty said:


> Turns out that Uber is not specifically blocking root. It's blocking apps that it _thinks_ you _might_ use for location spoofing. Note my emphasis on "think" and "might", because this latest attempt has cast a net so wide that it's breaking other mostly unrelated apps. Uber has gone completely overboard and figured out a deeper way to detect location spoofing, but in doing so it has accidentally blocked what is arguably the most important Android app these days: privacy manager XPrivacy.
> 
> This XPrivacy app is vital to Android because it is the *only *way to effectively and automatically prevent the unfortunately common practice where apps slurping up your sensitive/private information (like contacts or your phone number). XPrivacy is also powerful enough to block many other parts of apps that need blocking. And it has a rudimentary and finicky location spoofer that DOESN'T EVEN WORK IN UBER, so Uber's blocking of XPrivacy is completely unnecessary.
> 
> ...


I toyed around with Xprivacy several months ago when Uber first launched the daily driver report. It was too complicated for even my nerdy self, plus I never successfully prevented Uber from gathering accelerometer et al data, so I removed it.


----------



## Mrjario (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi everyone... im from brazil and sice february of 2017 i use fgps to "cheat" the app... im using xposed rootcloack and lucky patcher ( to clear data from driver app ), now im getting a serious message (in portuguese ) basically says; "uber has detected seetings that seems you are burling our service terms (...) if this ocour again your account will be permanently desactivated" ( my english is bad, i now ...) 
So, anyone solved this ?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mrjario said:


> Hi everyone... im from brazil and sice february of 2017 i use fgps to "cheat" the app... im using xposed rootcloack and lucky patcher ( to clear data from driver app ), now im getting a serious message (in portuguese ) basically says; "uber has detected seetings that seems you are burling our service terms (...) if this ocour again your account will be permanently desactivated" ( my english is bad, i now ...)
> So, anyone solved this ?


Stop violating the service terms should fix that up pretty quickly.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

RioRoja said:


> Yes I've been successfully fake parking for almost two years both in the airport holding lot and directly in front of the various large hotels in my city. It still works, however, the device settings warning along with getting forced offline for approximately 10 minutes can waste a DF session or make me ineligible for a rematch after I drop off at the airport.
> This sounds similar to my now not so useful recipe: rooted + custom TouchWiz deodexed rom + Xposed + Hide Mock Locations + FGPS installed as a system app (I don't think RoatCloack has ever really worked to hide root from Uber - at least on my phone).
> My trusty sidekick and I have both come to this same conclusion. Once we figured out it's an account level flag, we both have a heightened level of concern over the possibility of getting deactivated for fake parking and are now both running Uber on non-rooted stock android devices.
> I toyed around with Xprivacy several months ago when Uber first launched the daily driver report. It was too complicated for even my nerdy self, plus I never successfully prevented Uber from gathering accelerometer et al data, so I removed it.


You have big cahonies...

Coming on here and admitting to this...

How do you think other drivers feel...???

Rakos


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Rakos said:


> You have big cahonies...Coming on here and admitting to this...How do you think other drivers feel...???


I'm dead inside so I don't think about other drivers' feelings. Besides, it's not like I'm using a cellphone jammer.


----------



## BeaconDelta (Jun 7, 2015)

I received tax docs from both rideshares this year that show miles driven while logged on, but not engaged in a trip. Obviously, this would mean Uber/Lyft are now paying close attention to geo-positioning and car speed outside of the ride. So, if pick-up times far outperform the system's estimate as a result of spoofing your location, no doubt they will know what you're doing now.

ASIDE: If I'm correct, maybe they won't care about the phones being rooted anymore. I play by the rules, however, the reason I need to root mine is to get rid of the factory installed adware popups and crapware that interferes with the ride experience.


----------



## IdaMarshall (Apr 30, 2020)

If your phone is rooted, you can already use the lucky patcher to download free games and block annoying ads.


----------

